# Target tech



## ihavequest (May 26, 2021)

Could a previous employer of marketsource (target tech) work in a department of target if it has been three months?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 27, 2021)

Yes. You need to see if a position is open in tech. Talk to the style etl about being interested. Hours are limited in tech right now.


----------



## ihavequest (May 28, 2021)

Thank you !


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 1, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Yes. You need to see if a position is open in tech. Talk to the style etl about being interested. Hours are limited in tech right now.


Lmao.  Asants... they can't give away enough tech  hours right now. To the point my dept is on q4 tempo and it's honestly wearing us the fuck out.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 1, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> Lmao.  Asants... they can't give away enough tech  hours right now. To the point my dept is on q4 tempo and it's honestly wearing us the fuck out.


We were over on hours in all depts. everyone had to leave early & call offs were not replaced.


----------

